# Black Soldier Fly



## scottology (Aug 8, 2008)

So some of the worms/larvae have pupated and now turned into the actual black soldier fly.

Are they safe to feed to a leopard gecko or has anyone tried?

I was thinking of holding one by its wings using plastic feeding tongs and seeing if he will eat it, as don't really want one flying around the viv


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

scottology said:


> So some of the worms/larvae have pupated and now turned into the actual black soldier fly.
> 
> Are they safe to feed to a leopard gecko or has anyone tried?
> 
> I was thinking of holding one by its wings using plastic feeding tongs and seeing if he will eat it, as don't really want one flying around the viv


fed one to my chinese water drgaon 2 days ago and she is still ok, i dont see what harm it could do


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

I had bought like a 100grams of calci worms 2 weeks for my bearded dragon as a staple diet since I ran out of crickets and my cricket guy didn't have any either.

My dragon did not like them to much, barely ate 15 in a day. So I just left the worms there and see what happens.

Well today I woke up and saw that like 10 of them have turned into BSF.

I have no idea what to do with them now. I was thinking of just leaving them there until they die or produce more worms.

I am thinking of transferring them into a larger tub but I am not sure. Never bred them and from the posts I read here on BSF threads everything seemed so "complicated" and "hard" that it discouraged me.

I believe they are safe for lizards to eat, as far as I know apart from poisonous grubs, bugs like fireflies can do harm to beardies and other lizards.

Any idea what I should do with my BSF ??

P.S No. I did not leave my beardie to starve for a week.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

If your beardie (and the other posters' leopard gecko) can catch them, they are perfectly suitable food. I give them to my frogs quite often.


----------



## Firetaster (Apr 7, 2013)

My mantis enjoyed the flies for a while as my Lizzy had no interest in the maggots


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

One of my Rankins dragons finds them highly tasty and extremely chase worthy :lol2:, it was funny to watch actually


----------



## tinyfish (Nov 11, 2008)

Cresties like them too! :2thumb:


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

heatherjhenshaw said:


> One of my Rankins dragons finds them highly tasty and extremely chase worthy :lol2:, it was funny to watch actually


if you want to watch a chase try getting some clean blue bottle flys bred for preying mantis feeding, gutload them on honey and reliese in viv, 
my 20 inch beardie will spend hours hunting them


----------

